# 4 trucks and bobcat looking for work this winter in Wash. DC Area



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

My drivers have many years of experience, insurance, salt, etc. I can also provide snow shovelers.


Please let me know,


Thank you


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

call me 7036751192 jack


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

will you come to Richmond, VA?


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

Weeded!;905658 said:


> will you come to Richmond, VA?


Sure, what do you guys pay down there?


----------



## Weeded! (Nov 13, 2009)

We pay various amount depending on how we get paid - by the inch, by the push, or by the hour. Also pay for bags of ice melt to be put down (we supply).

My subs last storm average about $115 per hour over the whole storm, I think.


----------

